# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  ~ّ~ّ~ عمليات حسابية ~ّ~ّ~

## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صباح / مساء الخير*
*اليوم راح اطرح عليكم مسابقة*
*وانشاء الله تنال على اعجابكم واشوف فيها مشاركات كتيرة*
*والمسابقة من اسمها تتعلق بالعمليات الحسابية*
** 
*يعني راح اطرح عليكم كذا عملية حسابية*
*وراح اشيل الأشاراة منها*
*والمطلوب منكم وضع الأشارات المناسبة لكي تصبح العملية صحيحة*
*مثلا:*
*4 .. 3.. 5 = 35*
*والسؤال راح يكون ( هل تستطيع/ي إعادة الإشارات الحسابية ( + ، - ، × , ÷ ) إلى اماكنها في الخانات الفارغة لتصبح العمليات الحسابية صحيحة؟؟)* 
*وبعد التفكير فيها*
** 
*راح تلاحظوا ان لو جمعنا 4 + 3 تعطينا 7 بعدين نضرب الناتج في 5 سوف نحصل على 35*
*وبكذا تصير العملية الصحيحة هي* 
*3 + 4 × 5 = 35*
**
*واشوي اشوي راح تندرج من الأرقام الصغيرة الى الأرقام الكبيرة* 
*واول اجابة صحيحة راح تنال تقييمان وبقية الأجابات تقييم واحد*
*وغير كذا كمان راح يكون هناك وسام لصاحب/ة اكثر اول اجابات صحيحة يمكن اجعلها في حدود عشر اجابات*
*وهذا هو الوسام*
**
*بعد لحظات راح ابدأ بأول العمليات الحسابية*

----------

7mammah (04-10-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نبدأ مع أول العمليات الحسابية*
 
*1) 7 .. 5 ..** 5 = 10*
*2) 8 .. 2 .. 3 = 12*
*3) 4 .. 1 .. 6 = 30*

*هل تستطيع/ي إعادة الإشارات الحسابية ( + ، - ، × , ÷ ) إلى اماكنها في الخانات الفارغة لتصبح العمليات الحسابية صحيحة؟؟*
 
*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *نبدأ مع أول العمليات الحسابية*
>  
> *1) 7 -5 ×** 5 = 10*
> *2) 8 ×2 - 3 = 12*
> *3) 4 +1 × 6 = 30* 
> *هل تستطيع/ي إعادة الإشارات الحسابية ( + ، - ، × , ÷ ) إلى اماكنها في الخانات الفارغة لتصبح العمليات الحسابية صحيحة؟؟*
>  
> *وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا يارب*



*مسابقه رووعه*
*تسلمي نهووض ع الافكار الحلووة*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*

*اتمنى اجاباتي صحيحة*

*بس عندي في المسألة الثانيه يمكن الناتج 13 مو 12 بس صار غلط منج في الرقم لان بحساباتي صار الناتج 8×2=16-3=13*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبوبة قلبي*


*وااااوااات*


*ميحتاج حبيبة قلبي أمدح المسابقه* 

*مدامها نهووووضه*

*بيننا إتصال عقول عن بعد بس بس خلاص ماني امكمله*

*مسابقه تنشط العقل*

*وانتين اللي تستحقي الوسام* 

*بس مشكلتي*

*مالقيت فد اوسام يصلح اقدمه الش*

*لأنش أعلى من كل وسام*

*ودا حلـّـي*


7 - 5 × 5 = 10


8  *÷ 2 × 3 = 12*

*4 + 1 × 6 = 30*

*مو اتقولين غلط عاد* 

*تسلمي اليدين ... شقول*

*ياااااي  مسابقه طعمه مره*

*تقبلي حبي ، تحياتي*

*وخالص مودتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

*مرحبا نهوضتي ..*
*.*
*.*
*هذا حلي وإن شاء الله يكون صح ..*
*1) 7 - 5 ×** 5 = 10*
*2) 8 ÷ 2 × 3 = 12*
*3) 4 + 1 × 6 = 30*
*.*
*.*
*عجبتني المسابقة مرة*
*وتشغل المخ عدل*
*الله يسلم مخك على هيك مسابقات ابداعيه*
*الله يعطيك العافية يارب*
*ودوم ننتظر مسابقات حلوة هيك ..*
*موفقة لكل خير ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رهيبة يا تسالي 
بتجنن اللعبة وبتشغل المخ
تسلم ديات الغاليين 
وحلي بالتفصيل الممل

1) 7 .. 5 .. 5 = 10

7_5=2
2×5=10
(-/×)

2) 8 .. 2 .. 3 = 12

8÷2=4
4×3=12
(÷/×)

3) 4 .. 1 .. 6 = 30
4+1=5
5×6=30
(+/×)

متعة في الحل

حصة الرياضيات مرة حلوه

----------


## ابو طارق

*دائما  في المقدمة* 

*مسابقات رائعة مع مواضيع مفيدة* 

*علميا وثقافيا  واجتماعيا* 

*بارك الله كل اعمالك ابنتي* 

*نهضة  احساس* 

*وانا معك وساشارك في كل المسابقات* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

مسابقة رائعة أختي نهضة أحساس تسلمين ومفيدة وممتعة

أحب مادة الرياضيات كثيرا وكنت طالبة متميزة بس عندي ملاحظة بسيطةقبل الجواب هي إذا كانت هناك أكثر من عملية حسابية لابد من الفصل بالاقواس يعني بالمثال الذي ذكرتيه

*4 .. 3.. 5 = 35*

*3 + 4 × 5 = 35  عملية الجمع يجب وضعها أولا بين قوسين (3+4)×5=35 وهي مساوية لـ (3×5)+(4×5)=35*
*أما بدون الاقواس فتساوي 3+20=23  نبتدأ أولا بعملية الضرب ثم الجمع والخمسة فقط مضروبة في4 أما مع وجود الاقواس فنضرب فنضرب في الخانتين*

*أني لا أريد تخطيء أحد ولكن أردت أن أفيدكم وآسفة على الاطالة*

*1) 7 .. 5 .. 5 = 10*

*(7-5)×5=10*

*2) 8 .. 2 .. 3 = 12*
*8÷2×3=12*

*3) 4 .. 1 .. 6 = 30*
*(4+1)×6=30*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مسابقه رووعه*
> *تسلمي نهووض ع الافكار الحلووة*
> *ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
> 
> *اتمنى اجاباتي صحيحة*
> 
> *بس عندي في المسألة الثانيه يمكن الناتج 13 مو 12 بس صار غلط منج في الرقم لان بحساباتي صار الناتج 8×2=16-3=13*
> *دمتي بوود*



*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*
*الأروع هو وجودك فيها*
*ربي يسلمش ويحفظش*
*واجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*ماعدا وحدة وهي   8 ×2 - 3 = 12*
*والحل الصحيح لها يكون بقسة 8 على 2 ومن ثم نضربه في العدد 3 نحصل على الناتج 12*
*8 ÷ 2 × 3 = 12*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية حبيبتي*
*وسيتم التقييم اول رد*
*وتقييم للأجابة*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك ابد*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبوبة قلبي*
> 
> 
> *وااااوااات*
> 
> 
> ...



*ياهلا ياهلا بأنونتي*
*تسلمي غناتي*
*وهذي المسابقة لاشي قدام انجازاتك الي في القسم*
*وما شاء الله عليش وااااااااااااااو وَ  واااااااوااااااااواااااات*
*اجابتك كلها صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية حبيبتي*
*وسيتم التقييم × 2*
*ولكِ اول نقطة*
*خالص تحياتي لكِ*
*دمتي بحفظ الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرحبا نهوضتي ..*
> 
> *.*
> *.*
> *هذا حلي وإن شاء الله يكون صح ..*
> *1) 7 - 5 ×** 5 = 10*
> *2) 8 ÷ 2 × 3 = 12*
> *3) 4 + 1 × 6 = 30*
> *.*
> ...



*ياهلا هموسة غناتي*
*شو ها الطلة الحلوة*
*وحلك صحيح وحلو زيك*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> رهيبة يا تسالي 
> بتجنن اللعبة وبتشغل المخ
> تسلم ديات الغاليين 
> وحلي بالتفصيل الممل
> 
> 1) 7 .. 5 .. 5 = 10
> 
> 7_5=2
> 2×5=10
> ...



*ياهلا عفاف حبيبتي*
*وانت الرهيبة والله*
*ما شا الله عليش*
*حل صحيح وبالتفصيل كمان*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *دائما في المقدمة* 
> 
> *مسابقات رائعة مع مواضيع مفيدة* 
> 
> *علميا وثقافيا واجتماعيا* 
> 
> *بارك الله كل اعمالك ابنتي* 
> 
> *نهضة احساس* 
> ...



*ياهلا والدي ابو طارق*
*والحمدلله على السلامة*
*وربي يحفظك النا يارب*
*وان شاء الله نشوف مشاركتك معانا في المسابقة*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مسابقة رائعة أختي نهضة أحساس تسلمين ومفيدة وممتعة
> 
> أحب مادة الرياضيات كثيرا وكنت طالبة متميزة بس عندي ملاحظة بسيطةقبل الجواب هي إذا كانت هناك أكثر من عملية حسابية لابد من الفصل بالاقواس يعني بالمثال الذي ذكرتيه
> 
> *4 .. 3.. 5 = 35*
> 
> *3 + 4 × 5 = 35 عملية الجمع يجب وضعها أولا بين قوسين (3+4)×5=35 وهي مساوية لـ (3×5)+(4×5)=35*
> *أما بدون الاقواس فتساوي 3+20=23 نبتدأ أولا بعملية الضرب ثم الجمع والخمسة فقط مضروبة في4 أما مع وجود الاقواس فنضرب فنضرب في الخانتين*
> 
> ...



*ياهلا ياقوتة غناتي*
*وهلا بمشاركتك الرائعة*
*وفعلا كلامك صحيح 100%*
*في الرياضيات لابد من استخدام الأقواس ان كان هناك اكثر من عملية حسابية*
*بس انا هنا ما حبيبت اسوي تعقيد الى المشتكرين*
*واحط اقواس ويدخلو في متاهات*
*وبما انه ما استخدمت الأقواس فراح يكون زي ما انتي سويتي*
*كنه الأقواس بين اول عددين والناتج مع الثالث*
*يعني دائما نشوف العملية المناسبة بين اول عددين والناتج نشوف مع اخر عدد*
*ما شاءالله عليش ياقوتة عبقرية في الرياضيات*
*واجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*لك خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*يالله نبدأ مع ثاني العمليات الحسابية* 


**


**


**


*1) 3 .. 5 .. 2 = 16
2) 9 .. 3 .. 2 = 3
3) 7 .. 6 .. 3 = 14
**
**هل تستطيع/ي إعادة الإشارات الحسابية ( + ، - ، × , ÷ ) إلى اماكنها في الخانات الفارغة لتصبح العمليات الحسابية صحيحة؟؟*
*وطبعا يكون استخدام الإشارة بين اول عددين والناتج نأخذه مع العدد الثالث*


*خالص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق*

----------


## 7mammah

*يالله نبدأ مع ثاني العمليات الحسابية*  

** 

** 

** 

*1) 3 + 5 × 2 = 16*
*2) 9 - 3 ÷ 2 = 3*
*3) 7 × 6 ÷ 3 = 14*


*مساك ِ الله بالخير  نهووضتي*

*دا حلـّـي*

*يارب صح*

*يعطيش الله ألف ألف عافيه* 

*كل حبي*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-12-2010)

----------


## همس الصمت

*1) (3 + 5)× 2 = 16*
*2)( 9 - 3 ) ÷2 = 3*
*3)( 7 × 6) ÷ 3 = 14*
مرحبا نهوضتي الحلوة
حليت وإن شاء الله يكون حلي صحيح ..
بالتوفيق لكل خير ..

----------

صفآء الروح (04-12-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *يالله نبدأ مع ثاني العمليات الحسابية*  
> 
> ** 
> 
> ** 
> 
> ** 
> 
> *1) 3 + 5 × 2 = 16*
> ...



 
*ان شااء الله هالمره اجاباتي صح*
*المره اللي فاتت مو مركزه مره وع كذا غلطت*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه نهووضه*
*وموفقه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*دمتي بسعاده*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-12-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

1) 3 .. 5 .. 2 = 16

3+5=8
8×2=16
(+/×)


2) 9 .. 3 .. 2 = 3

9_3=6
6÷2=3
(_/÷)

3) 7 .. 6 .. 3 = 14

7×6=42
42÷3=14
(×/÷)

وهذا حلي 

بصراحة روعه هالحصة بمعنى الكلمه

----------

صفآء الروح (04-12-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *يالله نبدأ مع ثاني العمليات الحسابية* 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> ...



*ياهلا حبيبتي انونة*
*مساش ربي بالخير والرضا*
*ما شاء الله عليش*
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية* 
*تم التقييم ×2*
*تقبلي خالص التحايا*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *1) (3 + 5)× 2 = 16*
> *2)( 9 - 3 ) ÷2 = 3*
> *3)( 7 × 6) ÷ 3 = 14*
> مرحبا نهوضتي الحلوة
> حليت وإن شاء الله يكون حلي صحيح ..
> بالتوفيق لكل خير ..



*ياهلا هموسة غناتي*
*وحلش صح كمان*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ان شااء الله هالمره اجاباتي صح*
> *المره اللي فاتت مو مركزه مره وع كذا غلطت*
> *الله يعطيكِ العافيه نهووضه*
> *وموفقه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
> *دمتي بسعاده*



*هلا شذوي قمر*
*وها المرة طلعو اجاباتك صح*
*وان شاء الله دوم يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 1) 3 .. 5 .. 2 = 16
> 
> 3+5=8
> 8×2=16
> (+/×)
> 
> 
> 2) 9 .. 3 .. 2 = 3
> 
> ...



*مرحبا عفاف عروسة*
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*وعسانا ما ننحرم من مشاركتك ابد*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:*
*أنين :  **  نقطتان*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مساء الخير*
*نجي مع ثالث العمليات الحسابية*

*1**) ( 23 .. 5 ) .. 6 = 24*
*2) ( 14.. 4 ) .. 8 = 7*
*3) ( 15 .. 5 ) .. 2 = 20*
**
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعاً*

----------


## ليلاس

*مسابقة رهيييبة ..*

*خصوصاً إنها تتعلق بالحساب ..*

*تسلمي غنااتي ع المجهوود الراائع ..*

*الله يعطييك العاافية ..*

*لا خلا و لا عدم ..~*

*لي عودة مع الأجوبة ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-12-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*تــم الحل و إن شاء الله يكون صحيح ..*

*1_ (23_5)+6=24*

*2_(14÷4)_8=7*

*3_(15_5)×2=20*

*تحيااتي.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

1) ( 23 .. 5 ) .. 6 = 24

23_5=18
18+6=24
(_/+)
2) ( 14.. 4 ) .. 8 = 7

14÷4=1
1_8=7
(÷/_)

3) ( 15 .. 5 ) .. 2 = 20
15_5=10
10×2=20
(_/×)

----------

صفآء الروح (04-12-2010)

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*1) ( 23 - 5 ) + 6 = 24*
*2) ( 14× 4 ) ÷ 8 = 7*
*3) ( 15 - 5 ) × 2 = 20*

*تقبلي مروري وتحياتي*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-12-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يالله شقد اشتقتلش أختي الحبيبة نهوووضه

اي والله وداشه أسايل روحي أي أصناف الوجبات الثقافية تركت لينا نهوضه هاليومين

تاركه بس وجبه صغنونه :.^_^:.

واني اللي جايه قلت بلاقي مسابقات بحل

طوالي دشيت ادور مسابقاتش حبيبتي

ويلا بلا هدره

المهم انتين شحالش إن شاء الله كل شيء تمام*









> *مساء الخير*
> *
> صباح الخير نهوضتي*
> 
> *نجي مع ثالث العمليات الحسابية*
> 
> *ايوووون  يلا*
> 
> *1**) ( 23 - 5 ) + 6 = 24*
> ...







> 






*حنونوه 

حلي اكو بالإقتبـــاس

إن شاء الله ماكو خطأ بالحل

واتصححي ليي واترسمي ليي نجمه بعد 

وينطيش الله العافيه حبيبتي

ولو متأخرة بالحل لكن مع دالك حسيت كأنش توش حاطتها

علاشان اني ما طلعت بأي مشاركه

ومشاركتي مو للنقاط ولا للتقييم

مشاركتي لابد منها وياش



و





وصبحش الله بالخير*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-12-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مسابقة رهيييبة ..*
> 
> *خصوصاً إنها تتعلق بالحساب ..*
> 
> *تسلمي غنااتي ع المجهوود الراائع ..*
> 
> *الله يعطييك العاافية ..*
> 
> *لا خلا و لا عدم ..~*
> ...



 *هلا ليلاس غناتي*
*نورتي المسابقة*
*وربي يسلمش يارب*
*وان شاء الله دوم نشوفش معانا*




> *تــم الحل و إن شاء الله يكون صحيح ..*
> 
> *1_ (23_5)+6=24*
> 
> *2_(14÷4)_8=7*
> 
> *3_(15_5)×2=20*
> 
> *تحيااتي.*



*اجوبش صحيحة غناتي*
*ما عدا الثانية*
*والصحيح هو 14 × 4 = 56 ÷8 = 7*
*تستحقي التقييم للإجابة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 1) ( 23 .. 5 ) .. 6 = 24
> 
> 23_5=18
> 18+6=24
> (_/+)
> 2) ( 14.. 4 ) .. 8 = 7
> 
> 14÷4=1
> 1_8=7
> ...



*هلا عفاف غناتي العروسة*
*كمان انتي اجاباتك صحيحة ما عدا الثانية*
*14 لا تقبل القسمة على 4*
*بس نقول 14 × 4 = 56*
*56 ÷ 8 = 7*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *1) ( 23 - 5 ) + 6 = 24*
> *2) ( 14× 4 ) ÷ 8 = 7*
> *3) ( 15 - 5 ) × 2 = 20*
> 
> *تقبلي مروري وتحياتي*



*هلا بالياقوتة غناتي*
*وما شاء الله عليش*
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم ×2 ولك النقطة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *يالله شقد اشتقتلش أختي الحبيبة نهوووضه* 
> *اي والله وداشه أسايل روحي أي أصناف الوجبات الثقافية تركت لينا نهوضه هاليومين* 
> *تاركه بس وجبه صغنونه :.^_^:.* 
> *واني اللي جايه قلت بلاقي مسابقات بحل* 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا بحبي انونة*
*والله حتى انتي وااااااااااحشتني قد الدنيا* 
*والله ها النت لاعب فينا لعب*
*صا لينا اكثر من 3 ايام ماعدنا*
*نت زين قدرت ادخل البارحة*
*وعلى حظي شفت مسابقاتش الجديدة الحلوة*
*وان شاء الله اعوض الي فات واحط الش وجبات تتسلي فيها ياعمري*
*وحلش صحيح غناتي ولو تجي اي وقت*
*وكاهم النجوم الش*

*اكيد راح استقبل اجاباتكم*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية قمر*
*واجابتك كلها صحيحة*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:
أنين : ** نقطتان*
*الياقوتة الحمراء : * نقطة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مساء الخير*
*رابع العمليات الحسابية*

*1**) ( 16 .. 8 ) .. 19  =  21*
*2) ( 24 .. 6 ) .. 9  =  2*
*3) ( 7 .. 4 ) .. 5 =  55*
**
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعاً*

----------


## 7mammah

*مساء الخير*
*رابع العمليات الحسابية*

*1**) ( 16 ÷ 8 ) + 19  =  21*
*2) ( 24 - 6 ) ÷ 9  =  2*
*3) ( 7 + 4 ) × 5 =  55*
**
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعاً*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونه

صباح الخير 

إن شاء الله ابخير

ما ودي أجاوب أول  بس إلا الجفا وياش :.^_^:.


حلولي فوق

سناكه لزوزه خيفيه 

يعطيش الله العافيه

دمتي بكل محبه*

----------


## همس الصمت

*1**) ( 16 ÷ 8 ) + 19 = 21*
*2) ( 24 - 6 ) ÷ 9 = 2*
*3) ( 7 + 4 ) × 5 = 55*
*مرحبا نهوضتي*
*هذا حلي وإن شاء الله يكون صح ..*
*الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..*
*وبالتوفيق للجميع ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*هلا غنااتي ..*


*1|| (16÷ 8)+19=21*

*2||(24_6)÷9=2*

*3||(7+4)×5=55*

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

*رابع العمليات الحسابية

1) ( 16 ÷ 8 ) + 19 = 21*
*2) ( 24 - 6 ) ÷ 9 = 2*
*3) ( 7 + 4 ) × 5 = 55*

*تقبلي مروري وتحياتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مساء الخير*
> *رابع العمليات الحسابية*
> 
> *1**) ( 16 ÷ 8 ) + 19  =  21*
> *2) ( 24 - 6 ) ÷ 9  = 2*
> *3) ( 7 + 4 ) × 5 = 55*
> **
> *بالتوفيق لكم جميعاً*
> 
> ...



*صباح الخير انونتي القمر*
*وان بخير بشوفتش بخير*
*وربي يخليش الي يارب*
*اجابتك صحيحة يالغلا*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم × 2*
*ولك النقطة*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *1**) ( 16 ÷ 8 ) + 19 = 21*
> *2) ( 24 - 6 ) ÷ 9 = 2*
> *3) ( 7 + 4 ) × 5 = 55*
> *مرحبا نهوضتي*
> *هذا حلي وإن شاء الله يكون صح ..*
> *الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..*
> *وبالتوفيق للجميع ..*



*هلا هموسة غناتي*
*وحلش صحيح كمان*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *هلا غنااتي ..*
> 
> 
> *1|| (16÷ 8)+19=21*
> 
> *2||(24_6)÷9=2*
> 
> *3||(7+4)×5=55*



*هلا ليلاس غناتي*
*ربي عطيش العافية*
*واجابتك صحيح*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *رابع العمليات الحسابية
> 
> 1) ( 16 ÷ 8 ) + 19 = 21*
> *2) ( 24 - 6 ) ÷ 9 = 2*
> *3) ( 7 + 4 ) × 5 = 55*
> 
> *تقبلي مروري وتحياتي*



*هلا ياقوتة غناتي*
*اجاباتك صحيحة* 
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:*
*أنين : *** نقطتان*
*الياقوتة الحمراء : * نقطة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مساء الخير*
*خامس العمليات الحسابية*

*1**) ( 6 .. 8 ) .. 4 = 12*
*2) ( 13 .. 7 ) .. 5 = 4*
*3) ( 10 .. 3 ) .. 7 = 1*

**
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعاً*

----------

7mammah (04-15-2010), 

الياقوتةالحمراء (04-15-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

> 







> *مساء الخير*
> *خامس العمليات الحسابية*
> 
> *1**) ( 6 × 8 )* *÷**4 = 12*
> *2) ( 13 +7 ) ÷ 5 = 4*
> *3) ( 10 - 3 ) ÷ 7 = 1*
> 
> **
> *بالتوفيق لكم جميعاً*





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وتقريبا ً بعد دقايق يصير مساء

ولأني بعد الفورمات بشتغل على الكمبيوتر ساعه يوميا ً أضيف ملفات

فمدامه شغال الجهاز يلا انطل انشوف ويشى حنونه حاطه النا

وهادي عملية جديده


حنونونه

إجاباتي بالإقتباس

ينطيش الله العافيه حبيبة قلبي

دمتي ابكل محبه*

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

*مساء الخير
خامس العمليات الحسابية*

*1**) ( 6 ×8 ) ÷ 4 = 12*
*2) ( 13 + 7 ) ÷ 5 = 4*
*3) ( 10 - 3 ) ÷ 7 = 1*

**

----------


## ليلاس

*1) ( 6 ×8 ) ÷ 4 = 12
2) ( 13 + 7 ) ÷ 5 = 4
3) ( 10 - 3 ) ÷ 7 = 1*


*الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية غناتي ..}*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وتقريبا ً بعد دقايق يصير مساء
> 
> ولأني بعد الفورمات بشتغل على الكمبيوتر ساعه يوميا ً أضيف ملفات
> 
> فمدامه شغال الجهاز يلا انطل انشوف ويشى حنونه حاطه النا
> ...



*ياهلا وغلا حبيبتي انونة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية عزيزتي*
*واجابتك صحيحة*
*سيتم التقييم ×2*
*ربي ما يحرمنا منك يالغلا*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مساء الخير
> خامس العمليات الحسابية*
> 
> *1**) ( 6 ×8 ) ÷ 4 = 12*
> *2) ( 13 + 7 ) ÷ 5 = 4*
> *3) ( 10 - 3 ) ÷ 7 = 1*
> 
> **



*اجابات صحيحة ياقوتة غناتي*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *1) ( 6 ×8 ) ÷ 4 = 12
> 2) ( 13 + 7 ) ÷ 5 = 4
> 3) ( 10 - 3 ) ÷ 7 = 1*
> 
> 
> *الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية غناتي ..}*



*ياهلا ليلاس غناتي*
*اجابتك صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:
أنين : *** * 4 نقاط*
*الياقوتة الحمراء : * نقطة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سادس العمليات الحسابية*
 
*1) ( 9 .. 3 ) .. 2 = 6
2) ( 20 .. 5 ) .. 3 = 45
3) ( 81 .. 3 ) .. 8 = 35
* 
*هل تستطيع/ي إعادة الإشارات الحسابية ( + ، - ، × , ÷ ) إلى اماكنها في الخانات الفارغة لتصبح العمليات الحسابية صحيحة؟؟*

 
*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا يارب*

----------

الياقوتةالحمراء (04-19-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*






> *سادس العمليات الحسابية*







> *1) ( 9 ÷ 3 ) × 2 = 6
> 2) ( 20 - 5 ) × 3 = 45
> 3) ( 81 ÷ 3 ) + 8 = 35
> * 
> *هل تستطيع/ي إعادة الإشارات الحسابية ( + ، - ، × , ÷ ) إلى اماكنها في الخانات الفارغة لتصبح العمليات الحسابية صحيحة؟؟*
> 
>  
> *وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا يارب*





*صبحش ربي بالخير حبيبتي

نعم أستطيع فعل ذلك هههههه بجاوب على سؤال المعلمه

طيب أجوبتي بالإقتباس 

وإن شاء الله ما بكون لخبطت في أي إشاره

ماني امراجعة حلولي كسوووله

بس خلاص المرات الجايه أترك الفرصه كمان للأعضـاء

يعطيش الله العافيه على كل ماتقدميه

تقبلي مشاركتي وحلولي

دمتي في حفظ الله*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-23-2010)

----------


## همس الصمت

*سادس العمليات الحسابية*
 
*1) ( 9 ÷ 3 ) × 2 = 6*
*2) ( 20 _ 5 ) × 3 = 45*
*3) ( 81 ÷ 3 ) + 8 = 35*
ماقدرت اقوم انام قبل لا آحلها
مع إن آنون الغلا دوم سباقة في المسابقة
بس لازم نشارك مع هيك
ناس سباقة وممتازة
الله يوفقك دوم انونة
والله يعطيك العافية نهوضتي على هيك مسابقة
بتشغل المخ كويس
على الفجرية
.
.
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*مسابقة رائعة  جدا* 

*عندما  اشوف  المسابقة  اشغل  راسي* 

*وتكون الاجابات جاهزة * 

*اتقدم  لأرى  الاجوبة اجدها كلها  صح  وصح وصح* 

*لا اضع  الجواب  المهم انه يوجد اجوبة وكلها صحيحة* 

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-23-2010)

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

*سادس العمليات الحسابية

*
*1) ( 9 ÷ 3 )× 2 = 6
2) ( 20 - 5 ) × 3 = 45
3) ( 81 ÷ 3 ) + 8 = 35*
*شكرا أختي نهضة أحساس على هذه المسابقة* 
*لو أتخليها بمستوى أصعب من هذا يكون أفضل 
**
*

----------


## ليلاس

*السلام عليكم ..~*

*1) ( 9 ÷ 3 )× 2 = 6
2) ( 20 - 5 ) × 3 = 45
3) ( 81 ÷ 3 ) + 8 = 35*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *صبحش ربي بالخير حبيبتي*
> 
> *نعم أستطيع فعل ذلك هههههه بجاوب على سؤال المعلمه* 
> *طيب أجوبتي بالإقتباس*  
> ...



*ياهلا انونة حبيبتي*
*صبحش ربي بالخير والسرور*
*شلونش غناتي عساش بخير يارب*
*وما شاء الله عليش فعلا استطعتي*
*اجاباتك صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
* وسيتم التقييم ×2*
*تقبلي خالص مودتي وتحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *سادس العمليات الحسابية*
> 
>  
> *1) ( 9 ÷ 3 ) × 2 = 6*
> *2) ( 20 _ 5 ) × 3 = 45*
> *3) ( 81 ÷ 3 ) + 8 = 35*
> ماقدرت اقوم انام قبل لا آحلها
> مع إن آنون الغلا دوم سباقة في المسابقة
> بس لازم نشارك مع هيك
> ...



 *هلا هموسة غناتي*
*نورتي المسابقة*
*وزين حليتيها قبل لا تقومي*
*لأنش لوما حليتيها ما بترجعي اليها اصلا* 
*واجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مسابقة رائعة جدا* 
> 
> *عندما اشوف المسابقة اشغل راسي* 
> 
> *وتكون الاجابات جاهزة* 
> 
> *اتقدم لأرى الاجوبة اجدها كلها صح وصح وصح* 
> 
> *لا اضع الجواب المهم انه يوجد اجوبة وكلها صحيحة* 
> ...



*باهلا والدي العزيز*
*يعطيك العافية والدي العزيز*
*سررت جدا بمرورك العطر*
*وان شاء الله اشوف الك اجابات انت كمان*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *سادس العمليات الحسابية
> 
> *
> *1) ( 9 ÷ 3 )× 2 = 6
> 2) ( 20 - 5 ) × 3 = 45
> 3) ( 81 ÷ 3 ) + 8 = 35*
> *شكرا أختي نهضة أحساس على هذه المسابقة* 
> *لو أتخليها بمستوى أصعب من هذا يكون أفضل 
> **
> *



*هلا ياقوتة غناتي*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*وان شاء الله اشوي اشوي نزيد مستوى الصعوبة*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلام عليكم ..~*
> 
> *1) ( 9 ÷ 3 )× 2 = 6
> 2) ( 20 - 5 ) × 3 = 45
> 3) ( 81 ÷ 3 ) + 8 = 35*



*هلا ليلاس*
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:*
*7mammah : ***** خمس نقاط*
*الياقوتة الحمراء : * نقطة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*صباح الخيرات*
*سابع العمليات الحسابية*


*1**) ( 18 .. 2 ) .. 4 = 9*
*2) (25.. 7 ) .. 8 = 256*
*3) ( 17 .. 3 ) .. 5 = 70*
***بالتوفيق لكم جميعاً*

----------


## همس الصمت

*1**) ( 18 × 2 ) ÷ 4 = 9*
*2) (25+ 7 ) × 8 = 256*
*3) ( 17 _ 3 ) × 5 = 70*
**

*هذا حلي وإن شاء الله يكون صحيح ..*
*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> *صباح الخيرات*
> *سابع العمليات الحسابية* 
> 
> *1**) ( 18 ×2 ) ÷ 4 = 9*
> *2) (25+ 7 ) × 8 = 256*
> *3) ( 17 _ 3 ) × 5 = 70*
> **
> *بالتوفيق لكم جميعاً*



 

*إن شاء الله تكون الأجوبة صحيحة ..*

*الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية حبوبـهـ ..}*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *1**) ( 18 × 2 ) ÷ 4 = 9*
> *2) (25+ 7 ) × 8 = 256*
> *3) ( 17 _ 3 ) × 5 = 70*
> **
> 
> *هذا حلي وإن شاء الله يكون صحيح ..*
> *بالتوفيق للجميع يارب ..*



*ياهلا هموسة غناتي*
*صبحش ربي بالخير*
*ما شاء الله اول وحدة وصلتي*
*واجاباتك صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم ×2*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *إن شاء الله تكون الأجوبة صحيحة ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية حبوبـهـ ..}*



*ياهلا ليلاس غناتي*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة* 
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:*
*7mammah : ***** خمس نقاط*
*الياقوتة الحمراء : * نقطة*
*همس الصمت : * نقطة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ثامن العمليات الحسابية*
 

*1) ( 63 .. 7 ) .. 8 = 72*
*2) ( 120 .. 16 ) .. 24 = 128*
*3) ( 45 .. 6 ) .. 70 = 200*

 
 


*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ثامن العمليات الحسابية*
>  
> 
> *1) ( 63 ÷7 ) × 8 = 72*
> *2) ( 120 -16 ) + 24 = 128*
> *3) ( 45 × 6 ) - 70 = 200*
> 
> 
>  
> ...



*اهلا نهووض..*
*اجابتي في الاقتباس*
*ربي يعطيكِ العافيه* 
*دمتي بحب..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــه
زمان عن هالصفحة 

الأ{ولى حاولت بس ما عرفت ليها 
شكلها كلها انصوص وتقريب

120_16=104
104+24=128

----------


## ليلاس

*السسلآم عليكم ..~}*


*1**) ( 63 ÷7 ) × 8 = 72
2) ( 120 -16 ) + 24 = 128
3) ( 45 × 6 ) - 70 = 200*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اهلا نهووض..*
> *اجابتي في الاقتباس*
> *ربي يعطيكِ العافيه* 
> *دمتي بحب..*



*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم ×2*
*ولك النقطة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــه
> زمان عن هالصفحة 
> 
> الأ{ولى حاولت بس ما عرفت ليها 
> شكلها كلها انصوص وتقريب
> 
> 120_16=104
> 104+24=128



*هلا عفاف غناتي*
*واهلا بعودتك من جديدحل الأولى هو*
*اول شي 63 ÷ 7 = 9 × 8 = 72*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السسلآم عليكم ..~}*
> 
> 
> *1**) ( 63 ÷7 ) × 8 = 72
> 2) ( 120 -16 ) + 24 = 128
> 3) ( 45 × 6 ) - 70 = 200*



*وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*ياهلا ليلاس غناتي*
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحه*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:
7mammah : ***** خمس نقاط*
*الياقوتة الحمراء : * نقطة*
*همس الصمت : * نقطة*
*شذى الزهراء : * نقطه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مساء الورد*
*تاسع العمليات الحسابية* 

*1**) ( 24 .. 8 ) .. 7 = 10*
*2) (15.. 5 ) .. 10 = 200*
*3) ( 81 .. 3 ) .. 7 = 20*
**
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعاً*

----------


## ابو طارق

*) ( 24 تقسيم  8 ) + 7 = 10
2) (15+ 5 )  ضرب  10 = 200*
*3) ( 81 تقسيم  3 ) - 7 = 20*

----------


## ليلاس

*1) (24÷8)+7=10*

*2)(15+5)×10=200*

*3)(81÷3)_7=20*

*تحياااتي ..}*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هالمره سهلين كتير 

24÷8=3
3+7=10

15+5=20
20×10=200


81÷3=27
27_7=20

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *) ( 24 تقسيم  8 ) + 7 = 10
> 2) (15+ 5 ) ضرب 10 = 200*
> *3) ( 81 تقسيم  3 ) - 7 = 20*



*ياهلا والدي الغالي*
*نورت المسابقه بوجودك*
*اجابات كلها صحيحه*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم التقييم ×2*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *1) (24÷8)+7=10*
> 
> *2)(15+5)×10=200*
> 
> *3)(81÷3)_7=20*
> 
> *تحياااتي ..}*



*هلا ليلاس غناتي*
*اجاباتك صحيحه*
*ربي يعطيش العافيه*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> هالمره سهلين كتير 
> 
> 24÷8=3
> 3+7=10
> 
> 15+5=20
> 20×10=200
> 
> 
> ...



*هلا بالعروسه عفاف*
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:
7mammah : ***** خمس نقاط*
*الياقوتة الحمراء : * نقطة*
*همس الصمت : * نقطة*
*شذى الزهراء : * نقطه*
*الوالد ابو طارق : * نقطه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

**
*مساء الخير*
*عاشر العمليات الحسابيه :*



*1) ( 76 .. 4 ) .. 2 = 160*
*2) (48.. 12 ) .. 6 = 24*
*3) ( 35 .. 6 ) .. 14 = 406*



*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*

----------

عفاف الهدى (05-18-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> **
> 
> *مساء الخير*
> *عاشر العمليات الحسابيه :*
>  
> 
> *1) ( 76 + 4 ) × 2 = 160*
> *2) (48 ÷12 ) × 6 = 24*
> *3) ( 35 - 6 ) × 14 = 406* 
> ...



 


*وعليكم السلام والرحمه..*
*اخباركِ غناتي .؟*
*الاجابه موجوده ...*
*الله يعطيكِ الصحة والعافيه..*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مسابقة رائعة جدا 
تحرك مخنا
ونشتاق اليها 
وجهود مباركه غاليتي 

76+4=80
80×2=160


48÷12=4
4×6=24


35-6=29
29×14=406

----------


## ليلاس

*1) ( 76 + 4 ) × 2 = 160
2) (48 ÷12 ) × 6 = 24
3) ( 35 - 6 ) × 14 = 406*

*تحيآتي ..}*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه..*
> *اخباركِ غناتي .؟*
> *الاجابه موجوده ...*
> *الله يعطيكِ الصحة والعافيه..*
> *دمتي بوود*



*هلا غلاتي شذوي*
*الحمدلله انا بخير دامك بخير*
*واجابتك كلها صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بسعاده*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مسابقة رائعة جدا 
> تحرك مخنا
> ونشتاق اليها 
> وجهود مباركه غاليتي 
> 
> 76+4=80
> 80×2=160
> 
> 
> ...



*هلا  عفاف غناتي*
*وتسلمي يارب*
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *1) ( 76 + 4 ) × 2 = 160
> 2) (48 ÷12 ) × 6 = 24
> 3) ( 35 - 6 ) × 14 = 406*
> 
> *تحيآتي ..}*



*ياهلا ليلاس غناتي*
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وتم التقييم* 
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:
7mammah : ***** خمس نقاط
الياقوتة الحمراء : * نقطة
همس الصمت : * نقطة
شذى الزهراء : * * نقطتان
الوالد ابو طارق : * نقطه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*صباح الخير*
*عمليات جديدة :*


*1) ( 35 .. 5 ) .. 9  = 63*
*2) (88 .. 2 ) .. 6  = 170*
*3) (56 .. 4 ) .. 3  = 180*
**
*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *صباح الخير*
> *عمليات جديدة :* 
> 
> *1) ( 35 ÷5 ) × 9 = 63*
> *2) (88 × 2 ) - 6 = 170*
> *3) (56 + 4 ) × 3 = 180*
> **
> *بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*



 
*وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*اهلا صفاء*
*صباح الورد*
*الاجوبه موجوده ...*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه...*
*دمتي بسعاده...*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-02-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*1_ (35÷5)×9=63*

*2_(88×2)_6=170*

*3_(56+4)×3=180*

*يعطيك العآفية { صفآء ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-02-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الحمد لله حالفني الحظ للمشاركة هون

35÷5=7
7×9=63


88×2=176
176_6=170


56+4=60
60×3=180

اتمنى يرجع الحماس هوووون*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-02-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم والرحمة*
*اعتذر على التأخير في تصحيح المسابقة*
*الإجابات كلها صحيحة*
*وسيتم التقييم ان شاء الله*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:
7mammah : ***** خمس نقاط
الياقوتة الحمراء : * نقطة
همس الصمت : * نقطة
شذى الزهراء : * * * 3 نقاط
الوالد ابو طارق : * نقطه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

**
*صباح الورد*
*عمليات جديدة:*



*1) ( 69 .. 3 ) .. 5 = 28*
*2) (33.. 5 ) .. 60 = 105*
*3) ( 78 .. 2 ) .. 3 = 240*



*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-02-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> **
> 
> *صباح الورد*
> *عمليات جديدة:*
>  
> 
> *1) ( 69 ÷ 3 ) + 5 = 28*
> *2) (33 ×5 ) _ 60 = 105*
> *3) ( 78 + 2 ) × 3 = 240* 
> ...



 

*هذي اجابتي وان شاء الله صح ..*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه غناتي ..*
*موفقه لكل خير..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*مسابقة روعه* 

وحشتنا كتير 

*69÷3=23+5=28

33×5=065-60=105
78+2=80×3=240*

----------


## ليلاس

*(69÷3)+5=28*

*(33×5)_60 = 165-60=105*

*(78+2)×3=240*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *هذي اجابتي وان شاء الله صح ..*
> *الله يعطيكِ العافيه غناتي ..*
> *موفقه لكل خير..*



*ياهلا شذوي*
*اجابتك صحيحة*
*سيتم التقييم ×2*
*ولك النقطة*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مسابقة روعه* 
> 
> وحشتنا كتير 
> 
> *69÷3=23+5=28
> 
> 33×5=065-60=105
> 78+2=80×3=240*



*ياهلا عفاف* 
*اجابتك صحيحة*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *(69÷3)+5=28*
> 
> *(33×5)_60 = 165-60=105*
> 
> *(78+2)×3=240*



*اجابات صحيحة ليلاس*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:
7mammah : ***** خمس نقاط
الياقوتة الحمراء : * نقطة
همس الصمت : * نقطة
شذى الزهراء : * * * *4 نقاط
الوالد ابو طارق : * نقطه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني ليش ماليي نقاط

----------


## صفآء الروح

> واني ليش ماليي نقاط



*هلا عفاف غناتي*
*اول اجابة بس لها نقطة غناتي*
*وان شاء الله الأيام الحاية يكون لش نقاط*
*تحياتي لك*

----------


## صفآء الروح

**
*صباح الورد*
*عمليات جديدة:*



*1) ( 72 .. 8 ) .. 13 = 117*
*2) (45.. 12 ) .. 2 = 55*
*3) ( 86 .. 2 ) ..4 = 21*


*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واخيرا
 الأولى تعبتني 
اصريت احلها وحليتها

 72÷8=9×13=117
45+12=57_2=55
86-2=84÷4=21

----------

صفآء الروح (01-02-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*1) ( 72 ÷ 8 ) × 13 = 117
2) (45 +12 ) _ 2 = 55*
*3) ( 86 _ 2 ) ÷4 = 21*

----------

صفآء الروح (01-02-2011)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> واخيرا
> الأولى تعبتني 
> اصريت احلها وحليتها
> 
>  72÷8=9×13=117
> 45+12=57_2=55
> 86-2=84÷4=21



*حل صحيح عفاف غناتي*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية* 
*سيتم التقييم ×2*
*ولك النقطة*
*تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *1) ( 72 ÷ 8 ) × 13 = 117
> 2) (45 +12 ) _ 2 = 55*
> *3) ( 86 _ 2 ) ÷4 = 21*



*حل صحيح ليلاس غناتي*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:
7mammah : ***** خمس نقاط
الياقوتة الحمراء : * نقطة
همس الصمت : * نقطة
شذى الزهراء : * * * *4 نقاط
الوالد ابو طارق : * نقطه*
*عفاف الهدى : * نقطة*

----------

عفاف الهدى (01-02-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يعطيش العافية 
وبانتظار مسائل حلوة 
لتحريك مخنا*

----------


## ليلاس

*ننتظر جديد المسسسآئل ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ويش ما في مسائل؟؟؟

----------


## صفآء الروح

**

*صباح الخير*

*عمليات جديدة :*





*1) ( 77 ..7 ) .. 9  = 99*

*2) (23 .. 2 ) .. 50  = 96*

*3) (64 .. 4 ) .. 35  = 2100*

**

*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*

----------


## ليلاس

> **
> 
> *صباح الخير* 
> *عمليات جديدة :* 
> 
> 
>  
> *1) ( 77 ÷7 ) × 9 = 99* 
> *2) (23 × 2 ) + 50 = 96* 
> ...



 
*الحــــــــل في الإقتبــآسس ..*

*تحيآتي ..~*

----------

صفآء الروح (02-11-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نسيت ايهي القسمة والضرب باستخدم الورده بدل القسمة*و% بدل الشرب
77*7=11%9=99
23%2=46+50=96
64-4=60%35=2100

----------

صفآء الروح (02-11-2011)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *الحــــــــل في الإقتبــآسس ..*
> 
> *تحيآتي ..~*



*هلا ليلاس قمر*
*اجابات صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم ×2* 
*ولك نقطة*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*خالص تحياتي لكِ*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> نسيت ايهي القسمة والضرب باستخدم الورده بدل القسمة*و% بدل الشرب
> 77*7=11%9=99
> 23%2=46+50=96
> 64-4=60%35=2100



*هلا عفاف غناتي*
*القسمة شفت وحرف هـ ÷*
*والضرب شفت وحرف خ ×*
*اجابات صحيحة على العموم*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*لك تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عدد النقاط إلى الآن:
7mammah : ***** خمس نقاط
الياقوتة الحمراء : * نقطة
همس الصمت : * نقطة
شذى الزهراء : * * * *4 نقاط
الوالد ابو طارق : * نقطه*
*عفاف الهدى : * نقطة*
*ليلاس : *نقطة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة صفوي 
ما قصرتي

----------


## jesoo

إف .. يوم جيت بطلع مهاراتي مافيه أسئله 

ننتظر الاسئلة القديده

----------

